
ChakraCore v1.2 Released - runesoerensen
https://github.com/Microsoft/ChakraCore/releases/tag/v1.2.0.0
======
runesoerensen
This is the first official build, but the release page is currently pretty
light on details.

For now there a bit more information on the roadmap page:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/ChakraCore/wiki/Roadmap#12](https://github.com/Microsoft/ChakraCore/wiki/Roadmap#12)

